# Do you like your Maya Wrap?



## a(TM)?Star (Oct 13, 2005)

Just curious, I'm looking for a new sling. Is it comfy for you your babe? Also, do you like the padded version, or plain?


----------



## Vancouver Mommy (Aug 15, 2007)

I had the plain one. I liked it just fine till I got tired of it. It was purple (which doesn't exactly co-ordinate with everything) and after a while I got tired of the long tail. I have a hotsling now and I love it.


----------



## ar2974 (Nov 19, 2006)

I liked it's versatility when dd was 4-10 months. I used to carry her on my hip, front and back and it was very easy to switch positions. Once she was about 10 months, I really started to find it too hard to carry her with a one shouldered carrier and the maya wrap (I had the unpadded) was just so much fabric that I was uncomfortable in the summer heat.


----------



## Cersha (Jun 22, 2006)

I am ring sling challenged. Like A LOT. I had a Maya wrap, and I just HAD to sell it. Everytime I tried to use that thing, me and my LO would just end up in tears. I moved on to wrapping pretty quickly after that. And, go figure, wrapping apparently has a higher learning curve than ringslinging. Oh well. I HEART my wraps now...so, thanks Mayawrap, for TOTALLY not working for me.


----------



## littlelentils (Feb 15, 2007)

I do. I have a padded one. But, I didn't like it till she was 4 months. I love that I can slip it on and just go, unlike the Moby. I really wish I had tried a Hotsling pouch first though.


----------



## Thandiwe (May 14, 2007)

We have a homemade Maya sling, but we have big babies around here, and it just gets too heavy. I love our Moby, but it's sometimes difficult with all that fabric, esp out in public. One of my faves, though, is a Mei Tei that I made from scratch. It's quicker and easier, and yet it disperses the weight so much more evenly.

So, to answer the OP, I have an unpadded and love it for new babes, but not so much once they get bigger.


----------



## MommytoTwo (Jun 20, 2004)

I thought the maya was overrated. I love my Ellaroo lightly padded ring sling. It was recalled though, fyi.


----------



## RunnerDuck (Sep 12, 2003)

I hated mine when my son was a newborn but liked it later on for the hip carry Not a huge fan, though, and don't really see myself using it again with my girls. I keep trying to sell it on craigslist but no luck.

BTW I have the unpadded one.


----------



## Momof3invancouver (Feb 3, 2008)

With my now 8 year old daughter, I used a unpadded Maya wrap sling. It worked great with her even up to about 3 years old!! When I tried it with my 7 month old, it didn't work for her. It all depends on the child and your body style I think. Try to find a local store that sells them or a friend and borrow one or at least try one on. YOu should be able to figure out almost right away if it at least fits you body and you baby! GL


----------



## UmmIbrahim (Feb 16, 2007)

I think...The LP version of the Maya is definetly an improvement over the original.
They are a pretty decent RS...my only real qualm with them-and I know others echo my sentiments is the fabric, becos its handwoven cotton, tends to stretch out during wear, so your incessently adjusting the sling so your LO stays snug.

If your set on a Maya...go for it, They *are* nice, if only I wasnt so picky about fabric.

But, there are a huge range of slings out there, I suggest you look around first.

also, fyi, I have a really old post on my blog about LP vs original.


----------



## rmzbm (Jul 8, 2005)

I can't figure mine out.


----------



## PiePie (Oct 2, 2006)

i have the original (no padding) and i like it very much. it is dd's and dh's favorite carrier.


----------



## maddymama (Jan 5, 2008)

I have a non-padded MayaWrap RS, which I loved until DD got too heavy, around 17 lbs. Then we moved on to a mei tai which distributed her weight much better.


----------



## RunnerDuck (Sep 12, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *UmmIbrahim* 
I
They are a pretty decent RS...my only real qualm with them-and I know others echo my sentiments is the fabric, becos its handwoven cotton, tends to stretch out during wear, so your incessently adjusting the sling so your LO stays snug.


Hmmmmm really? I just assumed the fabric was sliding because my kid was heavy! Adjusting the rings did get annoying. And it seemed like every time I adjusted them they moved further and further down my chest so eventually I had to lift up my kid and slide the whole contraption back to start. Never knew it was the fabric!


----------



## mamakay (Apr 8, 2005)

Love it.
It probably does depend on the baby, though. It *looks* uncomfortable for her sometimes, but dd totally digs it and apparently thinks it's comfy. She's almost 4 months old now, and has loved it since she was a newborn. I'm thinking it'll be uncomfortable for me in another 3 or 4 months. We have the unpadded version, and it's already making me sore after an hour or so of walking.


----------



## mamakay (Apr 8, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *rmzbm* 
I can't figure mine out.









Where's your issue?
Baby placement or how to use the rings or rails or what?

(this is the only sling I have, so I'm starting to feel like an expert here.







)


----------



## LaurenS (Aug 7, 2003)

I like mine (unpadded), but if I was to buy a new one, I would go with a Taylormade sling.


----------



## UmmIbrahim (Feb 16, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *RunnerDuck* 
Hmmmmm really? I just assumed the fabric was sliding because my kid was heavy! Adjusting the rings did get annoying. And it seemed like every time I adjusted them they moved further and further down my chest so eventually I had to lift up my kid and slide the whole contraption back to start. Never knew it was the fabric!

Erm, I don't think so...when you compare them to say a Psling there is...quite frankly, NO comparison.
A MW really has some serious stretch for the fabric becos of the fabric content (pure cotton) and how its woven...while a Psling (for example) is solid there is NO stretching, infact you can wear one for weeks on end and not have to adjust, tighten or loosen it, its THAT "stay put"...when I got my first Psling and tried it, I was like...WOW! such a difference in support.

There really are diffs between slings. So yes, I do think its the fabric. Ive had similar issues w/ stretching" and movement w/ rebozos which are made of a similar-ish type of fabric and weaving. Other cotton slings Ive tried don't budge if they are made of heavier cotton, also linen is another example...it shouldnt stretch out and move around a ton.


----------



## Moonglow Girl (Oct 27, 2007)

I like my Maya LP. MUCH better than the old, non-padded version. LP Mayas are a great starter sling, IMO.

But I like my SBP (Sleeping Baby Productions) slingified Didy ring sling a whole lot more. Much more comfortable shoulder.

SBP also has very affordable starter ring slings. I'm in a rush right now, but the goggle her and she should be easy enough to find.

Good luck deciding!


----------



## artgoddess (Jun 29, 2004)

Love mine, but then again I have nothing to compare it with. I got it at a LLL meeting for $35 when my first was a babe and I haven't needed anything else. He was in it until he was 2 and refused to be carried, and my DD was in it from the time she was two days old.


----------



## HarperRose (Feb 22, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *rmzbm* 
I can't figure mine out.









Even w/ the DVD I sent you?

I like mine -- unpadded Maya Wrap. I've made a few Mei Tais and like those, also! I kept my best one. I misplaced it, though, during my pregnancy and I REALLY wanna use it for the baby!


----------

